

China Confirms Deployment of Online Army - hornokplease
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2011-05/26/content_12583698.htm

======
hornokplease
Here's the original report from the Beijing News (translated to English from
Chinese by Google):
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&rurl=transla...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=zh-
CN&u=http://news.bjnews.com.cn/2011/0526/119679.shtml)

